# BBT and irregular sleep



## fastyfeet (Apr 13, 2007)

I've charted for years both TTC and to avoid so I feel familiar with it. But now I'm a family bed, breastfeeding mama and am not regularly having three hour chunks of sleep, especially in the early morning. So I would love your advice/input about taking temperatures.

Here are some things I wonder: is being somewhat conscious going to change my temp? In other words, sometimes I'll have a couple hours of tossing and turning, sleeping but not sleeping deeply. Will that impact my temp? What about waking up for ten minutes, then going back to sleep?

For example, last night went to bed at 10:30, woke at 1:15, back to sleep asap, up from 3:00-4:30 (bad one), restless sleep to 5:30, breastfed baby, restless sleep until 7:30. Not every night is like this but it happens often enough that I'm not sure how to have a consistent temp taking time or if I'm even getting enough chunks of sleep to have it work.

We're ttc again and I'm having a lot of difficulty with temps in the morning. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't been through the whole baby thing yet, but I've been charting for quite a while and reading message boards about it. I think the most definitive answer to your question is, "it depends."

Everyone's body and temps respond differently to sleep disruptions. For some people, laying in bed quietly while not being asleep won't affect temps too much. For others, sleeping deeply for most of the night, then getting up to pee two and a half hours before temp time will disrupt their results.

What this means is that you have to watch your pattern over time to find the effect of erractic sleep on your temperatures and cycle. What I would do is chart carefully and note sleep disruptions/changed in detail so you can eventually figure out when to exclude disrupted temps in your charting.


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

right here wondering with you. I am 4mo pp and I've not gotten up the gumption to start temping again b/c I feel like it won't be worth it. I'd like to know when I conceived if it happens before AF though, so I really should start and just find my pattern like wonderful lady above said.


----------

